# No-weld, lightweight, $40 tough solar panel roof mount



## autumn (Nov 28, 2017)

All credit to @DrewSTNY for designing this. It's what's sitting on top of our RV and it's fucking awesome.

Secure cross sections with 1/4" steel mandrel rivets (yes, big ass rivets), with the highest tolerances you can find @ mcmaster carr (I think they top out at 700lbf shear).

Actually, just get all of it from mcmaster carr. It came out to about $40.

We secured it to the roof by bolting it in through the fiberglass along with some self-leveling lap sealant.

Ours has held up very well. No issues in ~4,000mi.


----------

